

Solowheel: A next-gen Segway in unicycle form - civilian
http://www.coolhunting.com/design/solowheel.php

======
pg
Trevor built a one-wheel Segway once. It was quite difficult to ride.

~~~
s-phi-nl
Link to description: <http://trevorblackwell.com/eunicycle.html>

~~~
pg
He also built another one that didn't have a seat, and that you balanced on
with your feet.

